# Mexican and a tomato basil fatties



## richinct (Sep 2, 2010)

I decided to do a couple of fatties while my pork butt was cooking, I hate running the smoker with an empty rack.  I learned a lot after my first attempt. When I did the first one I didn't know about the plastic bag trick, that works like a charm.

One fattie was basic, 1 lb  Italian sausage (half hot/half sweet) I would do all hot but my wife will not eat it. Stuffed it with tomato, basil, green pepper, mozz cheese. I used dry basil, I was going to use fresh but they wanted $3 for a small bunch, that is what I paid for the pound of sausage! Note to self: Plant an herb garden next year, especially basil.

For the second fattie I decided to experiment and get creative, worst that could happen is the dog eats good for a few days 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I started with 1lb ground beef. I cooked up a packet of taco seasoning slightly less water than called for, I simmered it down to reduce the liquid, chilled it and added it to the meat. The seasoning mixture still made the meat a little wet so I crumbled a handful of tortilla chips into it. For the stuffing I started with a layer of tortilla chips added some Mexican blend cheese, chopped green onions, chopped black olives, green pepper, salsa, and another layer of chips. Next time I will add more salsa. It came out good even though I over cooked it a little.

Unfortunately my wife HATES! anything hot, I would have put jalopenos in the Mexican-Taco fattie. I think I will have to start making them 1/2 hot and 1/2 mild then we can slice it from both ends.







We love tacos, I make them a lot. I have tried most of the seasonings out there and this is the best one I have found, it is dark and has a great flavor. It is a little hard to find, I get it at a store called Ocean State Job Lot. I stock up on it. If you use taco seasoning keep an eye out for it.







The meat rolled out with the tortilla chips, the meat is dark colored from the taco seasoning.







Added cheese, onion, olives, salsa, I put another layer of chips on top of that







Ready to go in the smoker, I used a pan with holes in it to drain. I had to use conventional therms, my digital was tied up with the pork butt. I know, I was a little stingy with the bacon.







Big mistake putting them both in the same pan, the Mexican fattie hit 170 first, it would have been too messy to try and take one out so it got a little over cooked while the other fattie got up to temp. As you can see I had a major blowout on the sausage fattie but the cheese that leaked out is delicious, smokey flavor with a little crisp edge.







Sliced and ready to eat, Mexican-Taco is on the left, definately a winner, I need to fine tune it.The tomato basil was good too, think I could have added a little more basil.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mam oh Man your fatties look great and I bet they tasted like it too. Great Job and did you finish the butt yet??


----------



## richinct (Sep 2, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Mam oh Man your fatties look great and I bet they tasted like it too. Great Job and did you finish the butt yet??


Thanks, I am new to fatties and love them, I have a bunch of ideas swirling in my head that I want to try.

Pork butt is done, came out great, here is a link to the thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/98234/pork-butt-and-fatties-9-1-10#post_537756


----------

